# USEF Suspension



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Usually a serious, or series of drug infractions.

There are however many other things that could result in suspension.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that is my first thought. drugs.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, usually drugs, or mistreatment of horses. Owing USEF money (not paying entry fees, membership fees, etc) is fairly common as well. You're not allowed to show until you pay back that money. Any breaking of major rules, particularly competing in a division you aren't supposed to be in (professionals in amateur divisions, showing in a green division on a horse that is not green eligable, ponies not in their proper height division, etc) is considered an offense.
Usually you're tried before a committee and they fine you and possibly bar you for the rest of the show season. I think after 3 offenses you're suspended.

If you ever get a chance to read the Equestrian magazine (USEF's magazine that you get if you're a member) they have a list at the back of every issue of the people who were suspended and why. It's awesome! I'm glad they publicize te people who break the rules!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks, yep these were some of my original thoughts as well.
the reason i asked is because, i was given an arabian to work with that had been suspended back in 07' and so had his previous owner. he had been a halter champion
you guys have pretty much confirmed my initial suspicions 

and that is very interesting, i did not know they publicized suspensions in the back of the magazine. i think that is a very good thing as well


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the horse was suspended too?


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

yes, both owner and horse were suspended


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

for how long? I though most suspensions were only for the year. I think banning is usually for several years. 

any ideas on why?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Could it be a soundness issue or is thehorse a bleeder?? They are the only reasons I can think of to ban a horse, because its not like the horse is giving itself the drugs or abusing itself. And the horse definatly doesnt choose what classes it is entered in...


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

the horse and the previous owner are suspended until further notice. 

horse is totally sound and has absolutely no health issues
great bloodlines, great movement, look-at-me attitude, he belongs in the ring and he knows it

i lucked out by taking him and im excited to get him back to the show ring


----------

